# New Anarchist/Socialist Periodicals (Preview)



## WildVirtue (Jan 14, 2020)

All are free to read online and most are free to download to save/print or purchasable to deliver.

Sprout Distro used to do these great anarchist zine round ups each month. They've gotten more irregular now, but I made a full list of periodicals here, so just thought to post the most recent ones also for those interested. 

One of the zines I thought people especially from here would like is called Rupture, a festival caravan wrote a call out for people to join them on a trip from the UK to Burkina Faso, then talked about it in the next issue, plus some photos here. 

Same list with pictures on me blog.


*Table of Contents*

Labor
Dope #6
Organize! #92

Housing
Notes from below #6: Housing
Rupture – Autumn, 2019

International
Slinghot #130
Roar #9
The Local Kids #5
Cultural Survival #43.4

Philosophy
Radical Philosophy #2.06

History
KSL Bulletin #99

Prisoner Support
Fire Ant #5
Words of Fire #10

Illegalist
Fantasma #3

Local
Anathema #5.7 (Philly)
Montreal Counter-Info #9
Salvo – Summer, 2019 (Cali)
Rebel Worker #224 (Sydney)
Freedom #79.1 (London)
No More Illusions (Michigan)



*Labor

Dope #6 – Quarterly*

‘The Anarchist Big Issue’ distributed to street vendors for free to sell on in Birmingham, Brighton, Bristol and Manchester.

Contents:

London is Shit by Lisa McKenzie
Class Traitors by D. Hunter
Acid Communism by Nadia Idle
S LENCE by Penny Rimbaud
Property is Theft by Cat Sims
Invisible by Andrew Fraser
No Sweat by Jay Kerr
Smash IPP by Smash IPP
Classifieds & Protest Stencils
Read online

Buy for £3


*Organize! #92 – Bi-annually*

A focus on developing anarchist communist theory, practice, and analysis of the world at large. It also contains reviews of new books from anarchist writers and has a regular arts segment.

Contents:

Opinion
Productivity Is Not Your Friend
A Brief History Of Violence

News
International Bulletin
After A Period Of Dormancy, Japan Is Now Awake
Feminists Rise Up In Mexico
Stateless And Oppressed
Hongkongers Ain’t Nothing To Fuck With
Fascist Foot In The Door Of Squats
Update About Our Current Situation

Reviews
Review: Desert, A Warning
Books Beyond Bars
An Anarchist Manifesto
Putting The A Back Into Admin

Memorials
Rest In Power Tekoşer Piling / Lorenzo Orsetti
Rest In Power Ewan Brown

Download the PDF

Buy for £3.50


*Housing

Notes from below #6: Housing – Irregular *

Rent strikes, eviction blockades, anti-gentrification actions, squatting, demands for rent control and renationalization—housing struggles are kicking off in metropolises around the world.

Contents:

Gimme A Home…
Spatial Deconcentration in DC
5 Theses on Movement Building from the Berlin Housing Movement
Expropriate the Big Landlords: An interview from the frontlines of the German housing movement
Diary from Vulturilor 50 – Building a Radical Housing Justice Movement in Bucharest
Notes Towards a Practice of Territorial Inquiry
Housing and the ‘informal’ social factory: exploring Buenos Aires’ spatial composition
The Squatting Movement in Italy
Read online


*Rupture – Autumn, 2019 – Irregular

Running a 2-for-1 on Thoughts and Prayers!*

Centred around DIY culture – free parties, squats, social centres, art and activism. Updates on squats, various campaigns, calls for solidarity and announcements of various cultural events. For readers outside of Europe it gives a nice glimpse into a very different political and cultural scene.

Contents:

#nopasaran – update and reportage from Exarchia, Athens
MargateTek – August bank holiday party report
Justice for Steve – article on police attack on party in France
Sick of War? Use the Bomb! – more from the frontlines of Suffolk
Carnival, the Road to Excess – history of carnival
A Place of Our Own – news and callout for new DIY social centre
Sticks and Stones may Break your Bones – rant about political discourse
The Future of the GBC
Poetry and fiction from Jack Houston, George F
Events listings + music news
Artwork by Arki Grynberg, Sara Maria Klos, Paul Sargent, Morgan Davy, Paultergeist Photography
Download the PDF


*International

Slinghot #130 – Quarterly*

Independent, radical newspaper published in the East Bay since 1988 by the Slingshot Collective. Accepts submissions of articles, artwork, calendar items, spots to add to the radical contact list, suggestions for distribution, and thoughts about what they should be doing next.

Contents:

Memorial to Michael Diehl
Nobody left behind – thoughts from a disable activist
Looking Deeper – Why is Lake Tahoe clarity declining?
Building Community Equity
Performing Utopia: life as art on the Z.A.D.
Border is not just a word
Tubes Tied & no regrets – another perspective on parenting or not parenting
How ’bout no! – a wrongful case of stalking
Plot plan and dream
Living and working in intentional communities
Donuts and Do-Nots – supporting your addict friends
Read online

Buy for $1


*Roar #9 – Quarterly*

Issue #9 is titled “Dual Power” and looks at the theory and practice of building dual power as a strategy for revolutionary politics in 21st century North America. We have gathered an impressive line-up of contributors covering a wide range of topics, from the Haudenosaunee confederacy to municipalist syndicalism, and pan-African social ecology to dual power tenant unions.

Contents:

Editorial
What is Democracy?
The Confederation as the Commune of Communes
Municipalist Syndicalism as a 21st Century Rank-and-File Strategy
Electoral Road to Socialism?
Dual Power Tenant Unions
Dual Power in Practice
Native American Democracy
New England Town Meetings
Cooperation Jackson
Neighborhood Democracy in Chéran
Montreal’s Bottom-up Citizens’ Movement
NYC’s Lower East Side

Pan-African Social Ecology: an Interview with Modibo Kadalie
Social Ecology: the Climate Justice Struggle’s Missing Link
Read online 


*Cultural Survival #43.4 – Quarterly*

Our work on the front lines of advocacy with international Indigenous communities is predicated on the United Nations Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples and our programming works to inform Indigenous people of their rights, issues and threats affecting their communities.

Cultural Survival believes that vibrant and durable communities rest on the principles of self-determination, human rights, informed citizenry and access to information, the freedom of expression, and the right to organize and shape the future in a way consistent with one’s tradition, language, culture and community – and we believe Indigenous Peoples have the power and solutions to solve many of today’s problems when respected and empowered to do so.

Read online

Buy for $6.20


*The Local Kids #5 – Irregular*

A contribution to a correspondence between those who desire anarchy and subversion.

Contents:

Cut Straight To The Fear
Every Day In The Present!
Hostility Towards Politics
Letter Into The Void
Misleading Appearances
An Insurrection Against Destiny
Banished Experiences
The Impossible
Consensus
Hold Your Head Higher
Read PDF (A4) | Print PDF (A3)


*Philosophy

Radical Philosophy #2.06 – Quarterly*

Articles
The inorganic body in the early Marx
Securitati perpetuae
The revival of Hegelian Marxism
On the origins of Marx’s general intellect
The racial regime of aesthetics

Interview
Critical theory and lived experience with Jordi Maiso

Reviews
Sacred Channels
Whither Fanon?
India’s Revolutionary Inheritance
Plural Maghreb
Grenze filmen
For a Left Populism
African Philosophy as Critical Universalism
Fully Automated Luxury Communism
Liquidation World
Letter from Kashmir

Download the PDF

Buy for £8


*History

KSL Bulletin #99 – Quarterly*

The Kate Sharpley Library exists to preserve and promote anarchist history. We preserve the output of the anarchist movement, mainly in the form of books, pamphlets, newspaper, leaflets and manuscripts but also badges, recordings, photographs etc. We also have the work of historians and other writers on the anarchist movement.

Contents:

Anarchist history roundup – July 2019
Brenda Christie (1949-2019): a tribute
The First of May
Meltzer, Albert. Factionalism & Individualism
The Russian anarchist movement in North America by Lazar Lipotkin [review]
The Sons of Night by Antoine Gimenez and the Giménologues [Book review]
Download the PDF

Buy for £1.70


*Prisoner Support

Fire Ant #5 – Irregular*

Fire Ant is a quarterly publication focused on spreading the words of anarchist prisoners and generating material solidarity for our imprisoned friends. Begun as a collaboration between anarchist prisoners and anarchists in Maine, _Fire Ant_ seeks to raise material aid for anarchist prisoners while fostering communication between anarchists on both sides of the walls.

Issue #5 includes a letter from Jennifer Rose; a letter, two poems, and updates from Michael Kimble; an open letter to Eric King by Sean Swain; a message and a poem by Eric King; two pieces by Noah Coffin; an essay by Thomas Meyer-Falk (on indefinite detention in Germany); and original art by Marius Mason and Noah Coffin.

Download the PDF



*Words of Fire #10 – Irregular*

We are excited to announce that we just published the 10th edition of Words of Fire, our semi-regular ‘zine of writings, drawings, and poetry by people in prison!!

We are incredibly grateful to all the authors for sharing their work with us. And big thanks go to our volunteer who worked so hard to pull together this edition!

Download the PDF


*Illegalist

Fantasma #3 – Irregular*

Contents:

Editorial
From a pebble to a rockfall (Interview)
Greetings from the underground
My secret
The others and I
Experiences of banishment (Incognito)
Comrade arrested after 7 years on the run
Download the PDF in English or Deutsch


*Local

Anathema #5.7 (Philly) – Monthly*

A Philadelphia Anarchist Periodical.

Contents:

Global Insurrection
Pink Wave
What Went Down
Ring And The New Policing
Lasers!!!
During The Quiet
Sean Bonney Poem (Confessions 2)
Interview: 10 Years After The UC Occupations
Response to “Property Destruction Is Not Enough”
Pinkerton
Bomb Scares
End The Abatement?
Download the PDF for reading or printing


*Montreal Counter-Info #9 – Quarterly*

No government will save the planet for us – We have to save the planet from the government!
When the police attack
An anarchist response to climate change
Our masks protect us
History says it clearly: the insurrection for the climate must know how to defend itself
Recuperation and its multiple forms
The vultures are already circling overhead
Download the PDF for reading or printing.


*Salvo – Summer, 2019 (Cali) – Quarterly*

Salvo is a multimedia project that focuses on working class perspectives and issues in the greater Los Angeles area of California.

Read online

Buy for $1


*Rebel Worker #224 (Sydney) – Irregular*

Contents:

Sell-off of QLD
NSW railway news
Sydney buses news
Victorian railway news
Britain today: Organising in the gig economy
French labour news
Bookreview corner
Debate on blockade tactics
Mexican syndicalist history
News & notes
Download the PDF


*Freedom #79.1 (London) – Irregular*

Having gone mostly online in 2014, Freedom continues to publish an irregular paper today. Those and many other issues stretching back to our founding in 1886.

Download the PDF


*No More Illusions (Michigan) – Irregular*

Articles on campaign approaches, reports on a variety of actions and brief updates about actions across the US.

Contents:

Build Resistance or Accept Apocalypse; Organize Community Self-Defense
All Out Against the Klan in Dayton
Reports from Across the Midwest
Download the PDF


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Jan 14, 2020)

Welp, there goes my next few paychecks


----------

